# Scandinavian tweaks?



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I've just done the basic 'get it done' grooming this summer, nothing to technical or picky because the dogs are in the water most of the summer. But, I really would like to fine tune this groom, and I think this is as good as I'm going to get without someone pointing out what needs to be done for this to be correct.
Maybe I'll get a B-air dryer this fall so my dogs can be a tad more fluffy to get a nice cut . My old human hand held dryer is all I've ever used.

Love him love him love him. by maryac58, on Flickr

Groom day today. by maryac58, on Flickr

I've had to trim orange, crunchy, sun burnt hair throughout the summer, so his color is a bit off due to the sun damage.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I love a Scandanavian. Your dog looks stunning. Is he a cafe?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I love a Scandanavian. Your dog looks stunning. Is he a cafe?


Was told by the breeder he is a silver beige. He continues to lighten, so will see. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Kai looks as handsome as always. You do a great job on him.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a hunk! You really do an incredible job of his grooms!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

wish there ws a straight on shot not from above- 

my gut says the jacket should come back just a bit
The chest/shoulder area looks funky- but hard to see from this angle


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I can't comment on the grooming as I'm no expert but....

what a face! He has such an adorable face and a kind expression.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

neVar said:


> wish there ws a straight on shot not from above-
> 
> my gut says the jacket should come back just a bit
> The chest/shoulder area looks funky- but hard to see from this angle


Oh you are so right, his whole cut is a bit funky. When true summer arrived, and I knew He would be in the lake constantly, and have to deal with heat, l ALMOST took his coat off! Instead, I ended up taking a ton of coat off to get through summer for comfort. Also, grooming him the other day, I kept the words going through my head, "it's hair, it will grow" as I cut off much of his sun damaged hair, it had to go.
SO, he needs to grow coat now. Would I be correct to say he needs fuller sides, a rounder chest, more neck hair? Concerning the placement of the jacket, I did move it forward when I THOUGHT was going to get rid of the scandi. But you know, I was looking at many examples of the Scandinavian on a grooming forum, and saw many beautiful show dogs with their jackets up even farther! So am a tad confused about what is correct now. Am on my iPad, and don't have anything bookmarked to show you what I mean.
I too wish I could take a photo of Kai in a better side view, I need another pair of hands for that. Every time I step back to take a shot, he turns towards me!
Thanks for any advise given, much appreciated. I need to remember he is my much loved pet, not a show dog, I just am having fun trying to tackle this groom. : b


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I can't comment on the grooming as I'm no expert but....
> 
> what a face! He has such an adorable face and a kind expression.


Thank you! I love his face too! My first miniature ever, and I am hooked!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i mean he's gorgeous LOL not saying i could do better- god knows i photoshop better then groom still and it's my job  

Right now he looks long in the body short in the legs- again this could be because of the photo angles- 

As to the placement of hte jacket- it differs dog to dog- what needs to be masked- what needs to be the illusion etc. 

I want to say he needs more hair on the back of the front legs, front of the back legs to help shorten his body up- His Elbow/down on the front leg looks tapered to the foot- which also elongates his body on the bottom photo- not so much on the top photo. 

You sure you don't want to stack him up on a table and shoot that  then we could draw in photoshop on it


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

to me this is a GREAT scandi trim for the body- I don't like the front legs on this groom they taper a bit more then i like 
http://www.doggroomersnorthernbeach...s/2011/02/Medium-poodle-Scandinavian-clip.jpg

his shoulders/sides need to be more round- the chest needs to be round- but still tight to the chest so that it doesn't add length. The chest like in a Conti- n a show dog looks just like a big arse bubble. Course coat condition a wack load of products and perfect drying go into making that look possible. Your back leg- is trimmed close a bit further down then i would do (just to the bend in the leg) this dog has a lot more hair on the back of his leg- but it really sharpens the angles up.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL, *neVar* I was itching to take my PS brush tool to the shots too.

I agree with your recommendations for the groom. 

- a little more hair on the back of the front legs
- more column like legs, less taper to the feet
- no delineating between shoulder/leg and pack on his side (more coat needed to round it out evenly from where the pack starts around last rib to chest)
- the front of chest looks fine in the pictures, if you were too take a bit off below the point of shoulder blending into leg, it would give the illusion of more chest and enhance the length of leg

Absolutely gorgeous trim on this dog though, love his head and expression and his lovely colour!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

neVar said:


> to me this is a GREAT scandi trim for the body- I don't like the front legs on this groom they taper a bit more then i like
> http://www.doggroomersnorthernbeach...s/2011/02/Medium-poodle-Scandinavian-clip.jpg
> 
> his shoulders/sides need to be more round- the chest needs to be round- but still tight to the chest so that it doesn't add length. The chest like in a Conti- n a show dog looks just like a big arse bubble. Course coat condition a wack load of products and perfect drying go into making that look possible. Your back leg- is trimmed close a bit further down then i would do (just to the bend in the leg) this dog has a lot more hair on the back of his leg- but it really sharpens the angles up.


Thank you so much, I really appreciate others eyes to show me what I'm missing! Know what I mean? I appreciate you taking the time! : )


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Fond of Poodles said:


> LOL, *neVar* I was itching to take my PS brush tool to the shots too.
> 
> I agree with your recommendations for the groom.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Will be referring to your words of wisdom along with NeVar's! Hope I do you proud my next groom! :act-up:


----------

